# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > Intro Class >  >  Brizzl's Workbook

## Brizzl

Hey guys. I'm a teenager; My name is Brennan and I live in North Carolina. I am ready to learn about myself and how I perceive others. I look forward to learning how to fully enjoy my sleep.


*Reality Checks:*
-Looking at hands/counting fingers
-Nose plug

*Dream Signs:* 
-Animals-big time
-lack of people
-

*Short-Term Goals:*
-More frequent lucidity
-Being able to recall more than one dream a day
-Mastering WILD (I tend to lean more towards this method)

*Long-Term Goals:*
-A lucid every night
-Great recall in high detail
-Doing DEILD

*Lucid/Dream Recall History:*
- I can only remember fragments and a couple of dreams from early childhood. 

*Current Technique:*
-DILD
-Omnilucid Constant RCing
-SSILD with WBTB

Any help is very much appreciated.

----------


## Brizzl

Had 2 dreams last night-totally messed up this morning and turned on my light. I think that's why I can't remember the second one. Its like, in my head but not? Anyway, this does mean my recall is improving!  ::D: 

Dream 1
Fragment: an older woman running in the middle of the clip, camera view from the bottom pointed towards the skies. She had a gun in her hand and there was fire on both sides of the shot. No stars I noticed. I have never seen this woman before
Fragment: best friend's dad inside a beat up dirty diner with a gun in hand, gun pointed to the sky; he was behind the counter by a cash register. He was looking around anxiously. It had moonlight coming through a window. Like I said, this was my best friends dad, so I did recognize him.

I believe this two fragments are connected as they seem to be in the same setting. I think I dreamed about this because I just finished the Walking Dead season 2. Pretty neat.

Dream 2
fragment: my little brother and I were in the parish hall (kind of like a giant cafeteria) of our old church with our father (who is an Episcopalian priest.) I just remember asking him if he could let us have our xbox back- they took it away months ago. Immediately my mind flashes a mental image of where they last hid it. 
I remember there was more dialogue between my dad and I but for the life of me I cannot recall it. I think it was probably me turning on the light that killed that. Oh well, there's always tonight!  :smiley:

----------


## Brizzl

I remembered some fragments of some stuff I didn't want in my dreams, so I didn't write it down. I have forgotten what at this point. Trying ADA and dream yoga.

----------


## Brizzl

Went to bed too late last night. Normally I sleep from 9:30-6:30 or 7, not midnight. Well, homework prevails.

----------


## Brizzl

Forgot to recall anything this morning. At least I'll have the weekend work on this stuff. Doing ADA a lot, practicing mantras and RCs throughout the day

----------


## Brizzl

Missed a couple days:
Night of 9/28
Had another zombie dream, this time with actual zombies. My brother and I were in a broken down shack in a tiny room. He had a James Bond gun, P99 or whatever. I had a shotgun. I blew one zombie with the shotgun, then my brother hands me the P99. He looked older, like 15. I shoot the gun into the zombie, straight in the face. It shoots BBs. It doesn't even sound like a gun. I just keep firing until there must have been 20+ BBs in that fool. I just turned the gun around and bashed his face in. No blood, thankfully.

Night of 9/29
I was at a friends mountain house. I was talking to his dad in the living room. I was on the couch, he was on the chair. He said "Actually, (friend's name) is adopted." right as my friend walked in. "What?!"

Last Night: First Lucid!!
1st lucid- short one - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## NyxCC

Brizzl, congratulations on your first ld!  ::goodjob::  Actually, after reading your journal entry I can conclude that you had two lds, because you also caught the FA.  

Very good to read that your recall is getting better and you managed to achieve an ld in such a short period of time. Your tech seems to be working pretty well. Keep up the RCs and ADA!  ::goodjob2::

----------


## Brizzl

2 LDs in one night? You have made me one happy dude  :smiley:

----------


## Brizzl

Gah! My parents invited a guest over and I have to sleep on the floor. Wish me luck :X

----------


## NyxCC

That doesn't sound too nice. No extra couch?  :Sad:

----------


## Brizzl

Haven't been remembering much, just a couple of fragments here and there. I think I've mostly mastered dream incubation; I have used every sense in making my dream landscape. I really enjoy the incubation process. I haven't been in any of the landscapes I created just yet, but it really calms me down at night. I've been able

I've been practicing ADA and doing RCs every time I do ADA and other times as well. Woke up at 3 last night, so I tried WBTB, the incubation went awesomely but I don't remember anything. I'm going to be sleeping on the couch til Friday. ugh

----------


## NyxCC

That's awesome. I've heard from others that they use dream incubation and visualization to help them fall asleep. That's a pretty nice application of the tech and can be extended to producing both lds and non-lds. For an increased effectiveness, you may gently think of a mantra like "I realize that I am dreaming" or so, while doing it. It'd be really cool to get an incubated ld this way.  :smiley:

----------


## Brizzl

I did dream incubation last night; imagined a nice city landscape No success. I did a WBTB at around 2:30 to attempt a VILD (http://www.dreamviews.com/attaining-...fectively.html) and my groggy self said screw it after about five minutes, turned over and just fell asleep. xD I like the way the VILD tech uses stuff pretty similar to the dream incubation. 

No fragments, no nothing.

EDIT: I also forgot to mention, I think I actually did a VILD correctly but I got so excited that I fell out of it. I started to enter a dream landscape but my heart started pounding so hard when I realized what was happening.. meh

----------


## NyxCC

> I did a WBTB at around 2:30 to attempt a VILD (How to VILD effectively) and my groggy self said screw it after about five minutes, turned over and just fell asleep.



Oh, that happens to me as well. How many hours of sleep did you get before that? If you already slept like 5 hours and still feel groggy, it might help to get out of bed for a while until you freshen up a bit. 





> EDIT: I also forgot to mention, I think I actually did a VILD correctly but I got so excited that I fell out of it. I started to enter a dream landscape but my heart started pounding so hard when I realized what was happening.. meh



That's cool, you were so close! It's pretty understandable to get excited while doing this. A lot of people are like "wow, it's working" and then snap out of it. It's something that one mostly overcomes with time. I think it helps to remember that one needs to fall asleep after all. Just be as relaxed as possible and keep on visualizing + the occasional mantra. The body will do the rest.

----------


## Brizzl

I was in a cypress swamp, it was probably early morning. I was trying to get over a 4x4 bridge over a large creek. This dream didn't feel like some of my other dreams, more like I was watching it play out, so I guess it wasn't very vivid. I fell into the water and didn't feel wet/cold, just kinda numb. When I fell in I immediately saw a giant, enormous alligator. Like maybe 15 ft long, 3 ft wide head pointed straight at me. He was submerged underwater. I glanced around quickly looking for a way out and saw another one down the creek trailing towards me. I screamed for my father, summoning him. He came out from behind a tree and started running towards me, almost in slow motion. When he came over I didn't say anything, I think just expecting him to help me. Instead he handed me a 4x4 (possibly the bridge I fell off of.) So I jammed that into the gator and he tore it to pieces. I look back to my dad in fear. This entire time I was just floating in the water, not treading or bobbing or anything. Then my dad gave me a hardback book; it was a red cover with I think a green spine. No title to be found. I threw that at the gator and then I faded out.

That was a weird one  :tongue2: 

I've been going to bed at 10:30 or 11:00 usually.

----------


## Brizzl

Fragment: I was talking to one of my friends and I asked "Did you do the social studies homework?" "No."

I vaguely recall some other stuff in this dream but not really. 

Also: http://www.dreamviews.com/dream-sign...l-sketchy.html

----------


## NyxCC

> When I fell in I immediately saw a giant, enormous alligator. Like maybe 15 ft long, 3 ft wide head pointed straight at me. He was submerged underwater. I glanced around quickly looking for a way out and saw another one down the creek trailing towards me. I screamed for my father, summoning him. He came out from behind a tree and started running towards me, almost in slow motion. When he came over I didn't say anything, I think just expecting him to help me



That's a cool dream. Animals can very often be used as a clue that one is dreaming. I like to use the mantra "I see an animal, I realize that I am dreaming" and repeat this throughout the day. One can also be on the lookout for animals when doing daily ADA and RC when seeing one. I liked how you summoned your dad to help you. This is exactly how we do it in lds too. One can learn a lot even from non-lds.





> I've been going to bed at 10:30 or 11:00 usually.



Alright, so depending on how much time you've got available for sleep, you might consider moving the wbtb a bit later. 3-4 am maybe? 





> Also: My recall is sketchy



Recall tends to fluctuate,so don't be disappointed if you can't recall your dreams every single day. At any rate, do you best to write down anything that comes to mind and be positive about it. I posted an answer to that question in the link as well.  :smiley:

----------


## Brizzl

No recall :/

I have moved WBTB to 3:30, no successful WILD attempts since the first night I tried.

----------


## JoannaB

Recall does seem to wax and wane like the phases of the moon (though not connected to them) - it shall come back.

----------


## Brizzl

Good news! One of my first dreams that I legitimately remembered by just staying in my bed for a while. 

So was in my math room and I was just sitting in my desk. I think the teacher was teaching then but its fuzzy. So I started beatboxing in class and then all of the other students started beatboxing as well and it sounded awesome  :smiley: . But my teacher interrupted us and said we all had lunch detention and I remember thinking about the other lunch detentions I had and how it sucked; then I started arguing with her and the dream faded out. 

Last night when I went to sleep initially at 1:30ish. I think I was subconsciously WILDing/MILDing because it took for freaking ever to go asleep. I used some self hypnosis technique to try and open my dream eyes. After a while I started experiencing some HH, what felt like someone touched my ear and then I heard some weird dog creature thing barking. I gently took off my eye mask and unfortunately I was not dreaming, and a hour had past. Huh

I need to work on recalling my dreams during WBTB. I think since I went to bed rather late last night that when I woke up I was too awake because it was too late in the night. I did end up going to sleep but a WILD attempt felt futile. Going to go to bed at 10:30/11 tonight and I'll try to maintain the schedule.

----------


## NyxCC

Nice!  ::goodjob2:: 

Cool thing with the wild/mild attempt too. Although it is usually better to do wild attempts during wbtb, it never hurts to do occasional practice pre bed (as long as it doesn't take _too_ long  :tongue2: ). I think it trains your awareness, you get used to being quiet and alert at the same time, plus you might get some cool dreamlets or HI. 

Good luck with the next trials!

----------


## Brizzl

I wasn't actually trying to wild/mild. It was just happening. I didn't do WBTB last night. I had a friend over and I didn't feel up to it. I actually remember having 2 dreams last night, but I only focused on remembering one. How do you guys recall more than one dream? Do you try to recall them simultaneously or do you focus on one or the other..?

Last night was a really difficult dream for me to write down. My parents are very much against cannabis, and I had a whole ordeal with them about a year ago and I'm just afraid of ripping the family apart if I ever did it. It's that serious with them. 

In my dream I was outside a giant building, not paying much attention to the surroundings. I smoked up and it was weird. I've never been high before but this was not what I was expecting. I just felt so relaxed. Like whatever happened, it would all be okay. I remember when it first hit me. Kinda of like just falling into the comfiest bed in existence. I felt great- I even knew I was dreaming at that point because there was no way I would allow myself to smoke. At least not at my age- I'm 14 by the way. But I was just so chilled out that it didn't matter. Nothing mattered. I appeared in the giant building. It reminded me of the Metro in D.C. I just kept walking along, occasionally bumping into people- but it was ok. Everything was going to be fine. Nothing mattered.

----------


## Brizzl

You guys watch the walking dead? You know that room where the Governor keeps all of the decapitated heads? In my dream, there was a tarantula, 3 feet long. It had tiny, little legs like they had been cut off and just started growing back. It was in a huge glass tube on a table, lit up just like those heads with the blue lights from beneath. I could feel the eyes following me. The room around me was pitch dark, but I get the feeling that there were other animals in the room but I didn't look at them. 

Imagine this with a hint of blue, but 3 feet long and no legs.

Weird.

----------


## NyxCC

Noes, this pic is so large, I might get  tarantula dreams as well tonight. Got to be on the lookout. Animals, insects, dream sign!!!  :Eek: 





> I wasn't actually trying to wild/mild. It was just happening. I didn't do WBTB last night. I had a friend over and I didn't feel up to it. I actually remember having 2 dreams last night, but I only focused on remembering one. How do you guys recall more than one dream? Do you try to recall them simultaneously or do you focus on one or the other..?



Well, usually I can remember the last dream before wake and some fragments/highlights from the previous dream. I try to jot down any initial impressions and then expand on them. Concentrate on the image or feeling that I get. Also, recall dreams from end to beginning. The very beginning is quite often missing, but I try to go as far as I can. 

Sometimes, upon waking up, I would stay still for couple of minutes and tell the dream to myself to solidify it in memory. I also write down keywords when I have a natural wake and restroom break. Writing sentences on those occasions is more useful than key words since you might forget the stuff if you go back to bed. Some people here have gotten very serious about recall and have seen tremendous improvements, so it seems that over time it should get better. (but then some nights you just want to sleep  :tongue2: ).

----------


## Brizzl

Aggh. Another disturbing dream I don't want to remember. Something about hearing my parents having sex *very* loudly and I just stood there and listened. Actually, it might not have been my parents, because I never saw who it was, but I get the feeling it was.  :Eek: 

Hate these weird dreams.

----------


## NyxCC

Hate those too, especially if relatives are involved. Or not very attractive for me celebrities. Had one with with Mel Gibson and Sandra Bullock. I don't even want to think about it!  :Eek:

----------


## Brizzl

No recall.

----------


## Brizzl

I think I had a FA in my dream, and my little brother came in and threw everything off of my book case. I need to start WILDing again, I keep waking up, turning off the alarm and just falling asleep xD. Maybe I should write myself a note or something.

----------


## NyxCC

One really good habit to develop is to RC every time you wake up. Like at the final wake to school, as well as those micro-wakes at night (restroom or wbtb). That way you can catch more of these FAs. Also in FAs a lot of things are kind of wrong in the house and DCs can be kind of irritating.  :tongue2:

----------


## Brizzl

No recall. I have been kinda abandoning my dream related stuff as of late, really need to pick it back up ASAP. I feel guilty  :Cheeky:

----------


## Brizzl

Yesterday I dreamed some stuff about airsoft- the BBs were enormous and black, like a mix between paintball and airsoft. 

No recall this morning. 

I can actually go to bed normally tonight, so I hope I can work on some stuff. I feel like I just started over again, that's how much I dropped the ball. Gah. Wish me luck.

----------


## Brizzl

*Awesome dream incoming*

So I was in a house somewhere, and I there was this guy showing me his collection of exotic animals. I was in a large room, just kind of walking around.  He was showing me all of his snakes and other stuff. There were some shelves and some tables. The snakes were on a table all together in 20 gallon tanks. He opened his snakes cages and let them slither out so we could watch them move. I swear, the details were better than waking life. 2 of them had the body build of a corn snake and both of them were about 2 feet long. One of them had the pattern of an Anery Sand Boa. The big one was like a Ball Python but huge. The patterns were so intricate and.. ahh. I can't even put words to describe it. His snakes were just kind of floating almost, with half of their body in the cage and the other half just popped out. 
After that he showed me some scorpions. He wanted to move them, and said they were Heterometrus. Looking back I know they weren't, the ones I saw were too bulky and tan. He wanted me to pick them up by the tail, so I did. When I did the top of the scorp came off, and under I saw a white spiralic thing, spinning in place. Like I was seeing the essence of that scorpions life form. I involuntarily put the piece of the scorp in my mouth and started chewing. I started freaking out and I thought "This can't be real," but alas, no lucidity. I spit out the pieces of the scorp and then just started looking at the snakes again. The dream fades out.

So, animals seem to be a big dream sign for me. Also, glad I could just rebound so quickly. I think that was definitely my longest and most vivid dream yet.  ::biggrin::

----------


## JoannaB

Great! That does sound indeed like a wonderful dream.  :smiley:

----------


## NyxCC

Really cool dream, especially the part with scorpio's essence of life. Congrats on the awesome recall!  ::D:

----------


## Brizzl

You say that now XD No recall. Well, a little recall but not even enough to call it a fragment.

How do you guys WBTB? I keep seeming to just turn off my alarm and fall back asleep. Should I move my alarm or something?

----------


## NyxCC

Well, the point of doing a WBTB is to freshen you up and help you activate some areas of the brain which usually function at lower levels when asleep. Hence, it is really better to extend wbtb by getting up and doing something for couple of minutes and then going back to bed. Ideally this should be something lucid related, write down your goals for ld, review dream signs, say a couple of mantras, etc. The wake turn off alarm and then immediately to sleep may work, but more by chance or if you try it at the last hour of sleep or so. If you go for the proper wbtb, then you should aim to be awake for 10-20 mins, some people even go longer. Every person has to find their own optimal duration range. I think it depends on how easy it is for you to fall asleep. At any rate if you feel groggy and go straight back to bed without waking up enough, the chances for ld are lower.

----------


## Brizzl

My problem really is that I keep waking up turning off my alarm and forgetting to do a proper WBTB. Like my groggy brain thinks to just turn it off and fall back asleep.

----------


## NyxCC

I think that's a lot of people's problem (me including  :tongue2: ), the sleepy mind isn't very motivated to do anything else but Zzzz. Make a deal with it. These attempts don't have to be every single night, as long as you do it right every couple of days it's fine too. Don't forget to do some ADA and RCs though.

----------


## Brizzl

No recall.
My dad took away my iPod for skipping school yesterday so no WBTB or meditating for at least 4 days xD

----------


## Brizzl

I had a couple of fragments on Saturday, but that was it. My sleep schedule has been seriously messed up lately and I'm still trying to work it out. 

On Saturday I attempted a SSILD while taking a nap. I've decided to go with this method for now because as of late I've been doing a lot less visualisation and a lot more ADA/meditation kind of stuff. Again, I was so close, but my heart started pounding loudly like before and I couldn't stop it. What happened was that as I started seeing the dream unfold I stopped doing the cycles and just started looking out for the dream; doing that made me realize how close I was to achieving the dream and thus I failed. I was too tired to continue at that point so I just went to sleep. I ended up sleeping for 4 hours and would've slept more if my parents hadn't woken me up. Of course, I stayed up 'til 4 o'clock AM that night  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Brizzl

Slept for about 7 hours last night. Tonight I should be able to go back up to 8-9. I recalled my dream but my dad burst into my room and wouldn't let me finish recalling. So that dream is lost.

----------


## NyxCC

It's great that you are getting so close. SSILD's a really nice tech, very promising when one uses it on a frequent basis. The good thing is even if it doesn't get you into a WILD, it may give you FAs or DILDs.  ::D:

----------


## Brizzl

I actually remembered what my dream was about at one point. Some video game. Oddly enough, the words didn't seem distorted, so maybe it was just a memory that I dreamt about and then it became a normal dream? Hmm.

----------


## Brizzl

Enough of this no recall. I've put too much work into this to forget all of my dreams. I'm pretty sure I had another lucid a couple of nights ago but my dad rushed me out of bed and I didn't get to recall. Man.

Dream last night:
I was downstairs in my basement, caring for my carnivorous plants. Everything looked great, even better than what is actually down there. The whole grow shelf its self was just teeming with life and so natural. So, of course, my pesky little brother comes down the stairs. He says to me "Oh, cool! Are those new ones!" I give him the evil eye and exclaim "Well, they never died!" (I think this is about me selling away my collection out of lack of interest.) I go back to my plants, and I feel them giving me energy. I look over them all happily, almost like they are kin. The dream fades out.

So, I guess with me its quality over quantity. Maybe I just need to wake up early so I don't get shaken awake too  ::D:

----------


## NyxCC

> I'm pretty sure I had another lucid a couple of nights ago but my dad rushed me out of bed and I didn't get to recall. Man.



That's quite possible. Even recall for lds can be quite evasive at times, especially if you fall asleep after having one or are distracted where you can't concentrate on bringing the memory back. 

Yeah, I think waking up at bit earlier will help, you will have more time to journal or if you don't you can spend a minute or so in bed, telling the dream to yourself (in your mind) a few times. This helps solidify the memory, so you can write it down whenever you have the time.

----------


## Brizzl

I know it's been a while, but I've been super busy lately. Anyway, here's a couple of dreams: 

10/3
We were in an enormous field with giant oak trees on either side. In front of me was an outdoor bowling arcade. My brother and his friend were there, even though I couldn't see them. They threw a basketball at me while I was just looking around, taking it all in. This dream was cool because it had a lot of DCs and a lot of them had very human-like qualities. Another weird thing, I heard every conversation they had all at once, and I could single out some stuff but at the same time I was taking all of the information in like I was just listening to one person. I heard one of my friends call me over. Someone I hadn't seen in years. I look over and as soon as I see him I am fulfilled. My image of him was so pure; it was exactly as I remember. I should really get back in touch with him.

I had another dream but it was pretty personal so I'm not going to write it here :3

I've been experimenting with I-Dosing some, so far it works really well. They have a Lucid Dream dose; I started using it last night, and I'll see if there are any good effects.

----------


## NyxCC

Welcome back! Nice dream.  :smiley: 





> I've been experimenting with I-Dosing some, so far it works really well. They have a Lucid Dream dose; I started



Cool! Good luck with that and let us know how it goes.

----------


## Brizzl

So much for welcome back- I've had some awesome dreams lately, even another lucid. But my family has had some real problems lately while my mom and dad get a divorce. And family comes first. 

This post is just to remind me to type my dreams down here.

----------


## NyxCC

:Sad:  Sorry to hear that about your parents, Brizzl. Such events are hard for everyone involved. I wish things would unwind in the smoothest possible way circumstances permitting. 

Congrats on the third ld too. Take care!

----------


## Brizzl

Well, here I am. Unfortunately, things did not go very smoothly. Alas, I think that the storm is nearly over. So I am back, hopefully for real this time XD I will start logging my dreams again and eventually I will write down that lucid in my dream journal. But for now I need sleep. Good night!

----------


## Brizzl

Well I did have a great dream last night, but I forgot about how I need to wake up early enough to not be interrupted while recalling- turns out it looks exactly like going back to sleep  :Cheeky: 

Honestly, I'm getting bored with the doing the same thing over and over. I keep waking up every morning, trudging on and finishing the day out. It feels like my life is a wheel, constantly spinning. But the wheel never changes. Nothing is never new. I feel as if my dreaming has progressed very slowly in the past few months. Sure, its understandable with my circumstances and how stressed out I am, but I feel a need to explore. I have begun learning astral projection as well, so I definitely have my hands full. I guess what I'm asking is how can I progress? I really, really, really want to become lucid and maintain it properly. Is it simple enough that I start practicing WBTB? Most of the times in my dreams it feels as if it is a distant memory, or as if I had spaced out far away, day dreaming or something. I know there is more to lucid dreaming than I can imagine at this point, but how do I achieve that? I feel that I have the right attitude, the right state of mind. I think that I have the right technique- SSILD seems to work best for me so far. Can it be as simple as practice makes perfect? I'm a bit confused.

Cheers all

----------


## NyxCC

> Honestly, I'm getting bored with the doing the same thing over and over. I keep waking up every morning, trudging on and finishing the day out. It feels like my life is a wheel, constantly spinning. But the wheel never changes. Nothing is never new



Do you mean your waking life in general or the dreaming practices? I sometimes feel the same way, there are always  things that one has to do, school, work, etc. By the time you are done with everything it seems like the day is over. But I guess it's our responsibility to try to fill the gaps with some not so dull stuff. On the positive side, dreaming offers a venue for all sorts of interesting and exciting things which we can experience without having to go to some of real life trouble or expenses.  :tongue2: 

It does take a while to develop one's lding skills and especially in the beginning a strong emphasis on the fundamentals (RCs, building awarness, etc.) is needed. The subcon is operating at its own speed, hence we recommend sticking with a certain method for a while. But I totally understand the need to keep being motivated, so you may add extra techniques. I think SSILD's a nice tech, be sure to RC when you wake up though, some people report getting lots of FAs (good lucid opportunities). WBTB is very helpful with any tech you try. If you have 8 hours available to sleep, I say experiment with waking up after 4.5-5.5 hrs of sleep (or maybe 6 if you are comfortable), if you have 9 hrs, then a wbtb after 5.5-6.5 might fit. Oh, and mantras are an excellent way to reach one's subcon or help you remember your goals. I'd say pick up a simple goal for your next ld and don't change goals too much. So, to sum it up:

- morning RCs
- daily RCs (you can also say the mantra here)
- WBTB + mantra  
- SSILD or any other tech you feel you want to practice for some time  

I think if you are confident and keep the practice, you will start seeing some nice results. Being persistent is one of the qualities that differenciates dreamers with lots of lds.  ::goodjob2::

----------


## JoannaB

Brizzl, Have you considered joining the competition that Scionox runs, http://www.dreamviews.com/general-lu...read-16-a.html, one gets points even for nonlucids remembered, but I find that it gives me a greater chance at having a lucid either during or after competition or if not at least I tend to have improved dream recall then. My mind tends to also produce more interesting dreams during competitions, which will be especially welcome, since I have been having more work related dreams than I care for lately, so I look forward to something better. Plus it's fun to be in competition and it's also kind of like a support group, everyone encouraging everyone else.

----------


## Brizzl

Had an awesome, slightly terrifying dream last night. Don't recall the details too well at this point, but it's something.

I remember that I had to deliver someone somewhere. The person I was guarding was a female, and I think that she was in anime-style body. I met up with her at the station. The whole atmosphere around us was very, very dark. As if something catastrophic had happened before now and it was necessary for me to guard her from whatever it was. So we get on the train just making small talk. The countryside around us had the odd darkness that I had seen before. It was like everything was lit by torchlight (not flashlight, but a burning stick.) We go around, making small talk as we are riding. We are the only ones in the car, and there are no seats. I don't remember seeing the actual train itself, just being in the car. Suddenly there is a thud, and the train shakes. I look out the window of the door to the car behind us. The car was destroyed, completely dismantled. It was bent in so that it was a cone structure facing towards us. Then there was this dog. I stared at it sadly, because I knew something was wrong with this dog. It's glassy eyes, its messed up build. I guess it kind of looked like a russell terrier. But it wasn't. It wasn't something you would keep as a pet. It's eyes were literally pure white, and its body had almost no color value to it. I just stood there, staring and it did the same, looking me straight in the eyes. Seems like the dog disappeared for a while, and then I woke up.

This isn't the first dream I've had in a while, but definitely the most eye opening. Cheers everyone!

----------


## Brizzl

I guess I'm going back to keeping this as a dream journal? I don't know.

Today I was begging my mother to let me modify a pair of Grado headphones. We were in the kitchen and I had all of the tools laid out. I started to take them apart and then the dream ended.

Fixing sleep schedule, new plan. Unfortunately I do not have my iPod anymore, so I guess an abrupt alarm clock will have to work until I train myself to wake up in the middle of the night. It's probably better to do that for lucids than just sleeping all night. 

10:30-3:30-4:00-7:30
Wish me luck!

----------


## Brizzl

Went to bed at 11 last night; woke up at naturally at 3:30 (although I'm pretty sure it was my dog that woke me up.) I stayed awake for 30 minutes on the forums here and then went back to bed. I used SSILD again, and it was successful, but to an extent  ::D: . I had a hard time looking with my eyes until I fell pretty softly into REM Atonia, probably farther into it than I had ever been consciously. I was able to visualize stuff so well. I tried to incubate me going to Angel Falls because that seemed like an awesome thing to do (TOTY), but I never really got there. I was using the mantra "I am lucid, I am aware." I think I need to review some more dream control stuff. I seem to recall gab saying something like when you can see the dream you should think yourself there. Other than that, do you guys think that perhaps I was just trying too hard to LD and I couldn't fall asleep? I finally gave up after an hour and a half. Is that reasonable or am I doing something wrong?
It really sucks how I killed my recall too. I can recall dreams from a month ago much, much better than I can recall the dream from this morning.
Cheers!

----------


## NyxCC

I think you were on the right track and quite close.  ::goodjob2::  So do you think it was the dream you were looking at? That sounds great. I usually let go a bit to try to facilitate the process of falling asleep. You can also try to enter the dreamlet by imagining repetitive movements in the scene, like running, swimming, waving a hand, etc. You can alternate between different modes to see which one would work best for you.

----------


## Brizzl

> I think you were on the right track and quite close.  So do you think it was the dream you were looking at? That sounds great. I usually let go a bit to try to facilitate the process of falling asleep. You can also try to enter the dreamlet by imagining repetitive movements in the scene, like running, swimming, waving a hand, etc. You can alternate between different modes to see which one would work best for you.



I'm pretty sure that what happened was that I fell into a greater state of REM Atonia than ever before (I have no idea if that is the right state I'm speaking of) so that little flurries started to have color, depth and value to them. I would imagine it would be slightly psychedelic to some. I was able to form the image of the falls out of little flurries bobbing around. After a while I actually started seeing the fall It was still in my mind's eye, but it felt more real than purely imagining the scene. I can't tell if it was the dream itself I was looking at or just me imagining a dream scene, but I feel like either way I could've entered a dream if I kept imagining the falls in front of me. I think in order to make that work I will try incorporating some of the other 5 senses; smell and touch would be rather simple IMO. I definitely feel like I have improved in visualization over the last couple of weeks. I guess daydreaming constantly is good for some things.
Cheers!

----------


## NyxCC

I was just thinking of asking you how are your visualization skills? Daily practice really makes a difference. You train the areas that you are going to need later and it also helps with dream control. The more you practice, the easier it will get to call images when you are trying to fall asleep or just chilling out. 

Not sure about how the state is called, I would refer to it as either falling asleep or relaxing, to avoid all the confusion that comes with the REM atonia/SP labelling. At any rate, what's important is that you keep the body as relaxed as possible and the mind fresh, but not too active. This is of course if you are trying to wild. But then with a wbtb dild, you still can do the above and it will increase chances of lding because you are raising the level of awarness, your mind is more alert. So, it's a really good practice.

The entry mode for wild is something that you have to experiment with, visualizing is a pleasurable way to do it, especially if you are able to choose the scene you like and hold it in your mind. Your experience sounds very promising.  ::goodjob2:: 

As I said, there are a number of entry methods for wild, here's by the way the link from gab:

http://www.dreamviews.com/wake-initi...ntry-wild.html

And this is from sivason's yoga class on visualization, that you might also find useful. 

http://www.dreamviews.com/dream-yoga...-training.html

----------


## Brizzl

Fun stuff awaits. I finally wrote down that other lucid and had another lucid today!
3rd Lucid 11/11 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
This is the one from today. This one really was amazing. I think it was a MILD. It happened while I was napping. I didn't actually do anything like mantras, WILD or RCs. So random lucids FTW!
First long lucid, good control, teleport! - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
I hope that I can finally stay on task with LDing. My goal is to have at least 25 more by the end of this year. Cheers all!

----------


## NyxCC

Just read the entries! Congrats on your latest ld! Very good teleportation! It was funny how you got the DC to repeat stabilize with you and oh, Morgan Freeman! He seems to be a reoccurring character among DV members. I take this as a good sign!  ::D:  Nice follow up with the girl too!

I love the comparison with the hourglass you give at the end!  ::goodjob2:: 

Have a very lucid new year, you can certainly make it to your ld target. Looking forward to all the cool stuff you come up with!

----------


## Brizzl

Had another LD today, while napping. I think that the SSILD is the way for me. I don't remember is much because for some reason my recall went to absolute crap this last week and a half and I only started being able to recall stuff again just yesterday. I don't really remember it that well, so I don't think I'm going to put it in a journal entry but I guess I'll just wait and see.

So I pretty much knew immediately as the dream started that I was dreaming. I was thinking to myself "lol" and I said to my family "see ya!" and flew away. Yes, you heard me. Flew. Frickin' finally. After that I just flew for like 20 seconds thinking about what I wanted to do. I decided to do some TOTM/Y. I flew over to some girl and asked her what her new years resolution was. She looked me straight in the eyes and said "I just want to see my mom and dad again/more" (not sure which it was) and she started tearing up. I looked at her and started trying to move onto a different subject. I asked her where I could find a bean/beanstalk since I wanted to do the Jack and the Beanstalk TOTY. But unfortunately the dream blacked out, I couldn't stabilize in time and I went to a FA. I still had the same level of control over the dream, ironically, but I lost all lucidity. I completely forget about FAs even existing. But it doesn't really matter honestly. After that FA I went into another FA and then I went into a normal dream. So you can see why it was hard for me to recall, with my subpar skills. Recalling 4 dreams is quite a challenge for me at this point, but now I have more motivation to remember details and not just the plot. Especially if my plans to start using time dilation work out. I plan on doing some pretty amazing stuff. 

I just have one question: am I supposed to putting all of my dreams onto this page or is it just for questions, LDs, etc?

----------


## OpheliaBlue

That's awesome Brizzl, congratulations on the TOTM and wings!!





> I just have one question: am I supposed to putting all of my dreams onto this page or is it just for questions, LDs, etc?



No you don't have to put all your dreams here. Certainly you can, for LD bragging rights  :tongue2:  But you can definitely use it to ask questions. And if for some reason a question gets missed in your workbook, you can always go to this thread: http://www.dreamviews.com/intro-clas...o-class-q.html . I'm more likely to see it there anyway.

Again well done!

----------


## NyxCC

Dude, congrats on TOTM and the wings!  ::D: 

That's super cool and I look forward to reading how you handle more tasks and the TOTYs.  ::goodjob2:: 

Like OB said, you don't have to put all your dreams here, but you can use your workbook to write down anything that relates to your dreaming practices, progress, lding goals, awesome stuff you want to share (ld or not) and any questions you may have.

----------


## Brizzl

Thanks guys. I'm gonna write down my new goals/plans for this year.

New LD plan: I realize now that I am the type of person who really needs to be awake when doing a WILD attempt, so I think I'm gonna start waking up after 6 hours instead of 4 and a half and see how that goes. Going to keep using SSILD and Omnilucidity Breathing RCs. On days that I feel tired I will try to nap in the morning. 

Goals:
Fly into spaceDefeat a dragonBecome a different animalMake a weapon that I can summon whenever I LDFind my dream guideUse a time dilation tech successfullyMeditate inside the dreamVisit someone elses dreamsPhasingTelekinesisUse a spell to defeat somethingVisit a supernovaGo through a wormholeGo through a black holeFind an infinite grassy fields, blue skies like the Windows XP default backgroundVisit Angel FallsFight more stuffVisit the VoidTalk to my subconsciousVisualize my mind as a computer and plug myself in

I'll be updating this post as I complete more goals and find new ones I want to achieve. Cheers everyone!

----------


## Brizzl

I've realized that treating this workbook as my other dream journal is better for recall, so I'll start writing my dreams here again.
Today:
1st fragment:
My dad had developed some kind of hair clippers that could clip hair without leaving any hair on the floor. I ended up shaving my head.
2nd fragment:
I was listening to music and for some reason I decided to use the broken cord again (yesterday I used the broken cord in my dream as well)
3rd fragment:
I was getting breakfast in the kitchen; my mom walks up to me and tells me my dad needs to talk to me. I get woken up IWL by mom and was extremely stressed out for about an hour and a half.

----------


## Brizzl

Well, here I am again. To make it plain, my life kinda went down the crapper (again). My dad's addiction problems pretty much destroyed my family financially, as well as our emotional stability. We are moving to a different state in the summer- looking for a fresh start. 

I have really missed LDing. So, I'm back! For good, I hope. It seems like the drama is nearing an end in my household- for real this time. So, first step back is to establish my sleep schedule once again. 10PM- 7:30AM works best, as I recall. I will be staying up all night tonight in order to establish this, since I'm so used to going to bed much, much later than 10PM. I will be using this workbook as a dream journal once again. To all of my old friends on the forum, I hope you will forgive my absence and welcome me back with open arms. I'm really happy that I can finally delve back into this hobby.

----------


## JoannaB

Welcome back, Brizzl! To fresh starts!

----------


## NyxCC

Welcome back, Brizzl! Hope things turn around for you guys. 

Good luck with the new/old lucidity schedule too. April tasks will be out soon, look forward to seeing you tackle them or other awesome tasks of your choice.  ::goodjob2::

----------


## Brizzl

10:30-7:30
Dream fragment:
I can see myself in third person while wearing my favorite shirt. I can only see myself from the waist up. I have terrible bedhead.

Picking up the Omnilucid Constant RCing tech; it seemed to be an easier version of ADA. I do the noseplug RC everytime I walk through a door, I daydream about LDing, use the reverse reality check, started meditating again, using the RWI method, etc. Just really trying to put myself right in the middle of an LDers mindset, because that's really how you get LDs. 
You just need to be obsessed about LDing IWL, it carries over into your dreams.

----------


## Brizzl

10:45-4:30 NLD:
I have no dream body. I am at head level with everyone around me. They are standing outside of a really small house. It seems like they are discussing religion and protesting of some sorts. There is a mic in the middle of the sidewalk leading to the door of the house and speakers on either side. Most of the people standing around are senior citizens. The dude on the mic is talking about Islam. Suddenly this young guy that was standing next to me mutters under his breath, "watch this." He cuts in front of the mic and says "Celtics rule! They are the best!" I wake up from my alarm.
5:30-7:15 LD:
Jack and the Beanstalk FAIL - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
NLDs:
After I FA'd out of my LD, I "awoke" next to one of my friend. For some reason, my eyes were glued to a TV that was playing some sort of CoD/BF4/HALO mix of a FPS game. I started complaining to my friend about how he caused me to come out of my LD. He didn't really care, he was just trying to push me into playing the game with him. I couldn't actually see my friend, I just recognized his voice. My eyes were completely glued to the screen. After about 20 seconds I started to realize that a game like that didn't exist; as I was pondering if I was still dreaming or not, the dream changed once more.
I was lying on my kitchen floor. My brother and dad were in the room and asked me why I was lying on the kitchen floor. I told them that I didn't know, but get this, my friend ruined my LD. What an asshole. They looked at me, bewildered, and the dream faded away.

Sooo, approx. 1 day back and I get an LD! And I recall 4 whole dreams! Wow! What awesome motivation! Well, this proves that SSILD is definitely the best technique for me so far, so now I'm just going to keep doing what I'm doing and work more on dream control. Wish me luck!

----------


## NyxCC

Wow, that is awesome indeed! I very much liked the entire environment of the jack and beanstalk. Very cool dream and all the elements seemed to fall nicely into place. You should post to the TOTY thread!  ::D: 

About closing the eyes - it helps to remember that you actually don't need to open them if still dreaming, simply expect and wait till you see through your eyelids, that's a good ld saver! 

Best of luck with next lds!

----------


## Brizzl

After reading some of BrandonBoss' philosophies on LDing, I have bumped my goal of 20 LDs up to 150. I figure that even if I don't make 150, I'll still get a lot of LDs from straight intent. 

I've been really busy the last 2 days, so not much recall.

----------


## Brizzl

For some reason over the last week or so I have constantly had that "dream feeling." If you've ever LD'd, you'd know it. The problem is that I have the "feeling" IWL. It's really throwing me off for some reason. I really have no idea what's going on. I'm pretty sure it's not that I'm just especially aware for some reason. It's that feeling in the bottom of your stomach, with really mellow tingles. At least, that's what the "dream feeling" is to me. I've done RCs and stuff, so I know that I'm not dreaming right now. If anyone has any insight on this I would really appreciate it. I'm also going to post a thread on the General Lucid Discussion, so feel free to reply there.

----------


## NyxCC

Every once in a while a post with something similar has popped up. One case I think was related to someone practicing ADA a lot and starting to feel as if in a dream. In the other case I vaguely recall, the occurency of dreamlike sensations was somewhat random. 

Sometimes I get dream related feelings, the most intense ones are a sudden switch in perception where reality feels very dream like. These mostly happen in periods I have spent doing extensive and consistent meditation. But somewhat less strong and similar sensations may also occur with RCing and reality/dream contemplation (although quite rare) or after frequent sessions of lding. 

I think lots of additional factors can produce similar effects, from a range of different emotions to stress, hunger, sleep deprivation and other stuff. As long as one knows one isn't dreaming and acts as usual during rl, there's no reason to worry.

----------

